# Cap question: Upgrading the crossover in my MG10.1's



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I ordered new socks for my Magnepan 10.1's. The white ones were dingy and did not match the theater decor. I ended up ordering black ones, which should fade out nice once the lights dim.

While resocking, I will have to expose the crossover, so I figure it will be a good time to tinker around in there.

The crossover has a 1.8mH inductor, iron core (yuck) and a 12uF Solen capacitor. I am definitely replacing the inductor with an air core variety, but I'm wondering about the capacitor.

Sadly, Parts Express doesn't carry the Auricap in 12uF anymore. Anyone else have preference for type and sound quality? 

Thanks.


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

The pioneers of audio chose paper in oil (PIO) and apparently with good reason since it's the lowest distortion design, but pricey these days unless the physically large motor run caps are an acceptable option; otherwise you can make a reasonably well informed choice thanks to these folk's efforts:

http://greygum.net/sbench/sbench102/caps.html
http://www.humblehomemadehifi.com/Cap.html

GM


----------

